# Cooper: 12/21/00 - 2/18/13



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

So I've been waiting to post this because I wasn't ready. Now I'm ready. 

We lost Cooper to hemangiosarcoma on Monday. You can follow his story here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ievers/123967-cooper-has-hemangiosarcoma.html

He woke up on Monday and had an awesome day. He begged for food, played with his toys, gutted one of toys (which he loves to do), went on his usual dog run with the dog walker, rolled in the leaves - then came home and collapsed. He just couldn't stand up anymore. 

My parents called me and told me what was going and I rushed home to say goodbye to him. He tried to get up when I walked in the door and I told him not to get up and just laid on the floor and held him. He had this look in his eyes that said "help me - I'm scared." 

He'd already had his spleen removed, so we knew the next time this happened, that was it. There was nothing more they could do. We drove him to the emergency vet because it was after regular hours at this vet. He died with me (and my mom and boyfriend) holding him. 

He was such an awesome dog - I can't put it into words. 

I just want to share some photos - let you all see how beautiful he was. We're going to miss him. Shadow is going to miss his Uncle Cooper.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss of Cooper. Holding you (and Shadow) in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Cooper. Condolences to your family.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

such great pictures of Cooper. Cooper will be greatly missed. Sorry for your loss again!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - he was a beauty.

Run softly at the Bridge Cooper


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Cooper. He was such a beautiful boy. Love that first picture of him and little Shadow. Sounds like he had a great last day. I followed his thread and your posts here and there and know he was greatly loved by you and your family. He is running now healthy again with my Buddy, hope boys have fun. Thanks to Cooper you have your Shadow boy. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

So, so sorry to hear this. He was a truly handsome boy.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful beautiful dog! So sorry he is gone...13 great years they were, I bet!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry about Cooper. He was a handsome boy!


----------



## Crazymike (Apr 7, 2011)

Very sad to hear about Cooper  you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kebagirl (Nov 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss of your beautiful boy Cooper. We lost our first golden to it also. We will keep you in out thoughts and prayers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Cooper. He looks like he was a very special member of your family and I know he will be sadly missed. You will be in our prayers.

Run free and play hard dear Cooper. Rhett and many other new Golden friends are waiting to play with you at the Bridge.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

What a beautiful smile Cooper had. I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Cooper.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss and he was absolutely handsome!!! Prayers to you and your family at this time!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about Cooper

Rest In Peace Cooper


----------



## meandmythree (Jun 22, 2010)

so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry! What a beautiful boy he was. My thoughts go out to your family. We lost our Gromit last summer to cancer and I know the pain and loss you are feeling so well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

I am so very sorry about Cooper-I am glad you could be with him!
What a beautiful boy!!
I will add him to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List!
Ken and I lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma in 2010.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

My heartfelt sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Cooper, he was a beautiful boy. You were blessed with 13 wonderful years with him. I know you treasure every minute you had with him and all the wonderful memories you shared.
He will be forever in your heart.

My thoughts are with you during this sad and difficult time.

I lost my boy two years ago on 2/18/11, we share this sad day together.

Godspeed sweet Cooper


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I am so sad to read of Cooper's passing. Such a beautiful face and a contagious smile. RIP Sweet Boy.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Cooper, he was handsome. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm back at my parents house today (they requested a visit from Shadow) - the house just feels so empty.


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss - he sure was a handsome boy!


----------



## Qontry (Feb 4, 2013)

Cooper was a great looking Golden. My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak. I hope Kodi has found a new friend in Cooper at Rainbow Bridge.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just lit a candle in memory of Cooper: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle.

He is forever young and free of pain now, romping with my Charlie and all the other Golden angels. He will live forever in your heart.

Peace be with you.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> Just lit a candle in memory of Cooper: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle.
> 
> He is forever young and free of pain now, romping with my Charlie and all the other Golden angels. He will live forever in your heart.
> 
> Peace be with you.


Thank you for the candle. Hopefully Charlie is careful - Cooper always liked to "sweep the leg" when wrestling.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Qontry said:


> Cooper was a great looking Golden. My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak. I hope Kodi has found a new friend in Cooper at Rainbow Bridge.
> *******************************************************
> ​


Such a sweet old face - hope Kodiak is having fun with Coops at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Cooper, he is such a handsome boy and he will now be running free at the bridge with his many new friends, and he will always watch over you and Shadow.

Run free, run fast and sleep softly Cooper


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

my heart breaks for you. I know my Zoe's time is coming and although I've been given 2 years, it will not be easy and I look at her and shudder thinking of how sad I will be. Please just always keep the memories close. - Zoe's mom


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Sorry for your loss!!


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

sorry for your loss


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It's very hard, even if you are forewarned. I hope you are able to remember all the good times with him. Good thoughts coming to you.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Know that we wrap our hearts around yours and share your pain, as we know how much yours is aching. 

May the love you shared warm your heart until you meet again. I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Cooper.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Im so so sorry. Your post made me teary, your love and sorrow for Cooper is so evident and the photos are beautiful. May your lovely memories of your lives together help to change some of your tears to smiles in the near future and the messages here bring you some comfort.
Run free lovely Cooper and play with all our Golden Angels at the bridge x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Cooper, such a handsome golden boy. Beautiful photos of him too, thanks for sharing them. I especially love the one of him and little Shadow. He will be safe at rainbow bridge with all of our golden angels running free.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper. Such a sweet, sweet face. It's so hard to say goodbye, I'm sorry for the pain and heartache you are going through. I wish you only good memories of Cooper, and peace for your heart.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes, he was beautiful and I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose one we love so much.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

He is beautiful. So sorry for you loss. Just so darn hard to say goodbye.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't believe it's been a year. I knew it was coming up on the day - thought I was prepared, but I'm just so sad today. I miss Cooper so much.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

So sorry.  Sending ((hugs))


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ShadowGolden said:


> I can't believe it's been a year. I knew it was coming up on the day - thought I was prepared, but I'm just so sad today. I miss Cooper so much.


I'm so sorry, I think the first anniversary is the hardest, at least it was for me. 

In some ways it seems like a lifetime ago and in others it feels like it was only yesterday.

I lost my boy on this day three years ago also at the age of 15.5.

My thoughts are with you-I hope when you think of Cooper you are able to smile more instead of having tears.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. The anniversaries are so very hard. Sending hugs your way..


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

So sad with you, Cooper was beautiful. I believe you will see him again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

Anniversaries are so hard, I am so sorry!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

There are no words I can offer. Cancer is an evil btch. Just come back to us for support. We got you. Xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saints girl (Jan 7, 2014)

He was a beautiful dog. Glad you got so many years with your Cooper. We had a girl Cooper and lost her too. I feel your pain. Stay strong!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of Cooper. He is beautiful. You can tell what a sweet boy he was and that you gave him a wonderful life.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the kind words. He really was a great dog (aren't they all!).


----------



## roxiegolden (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. He was a pretty dog.


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss and I feel your pain. Great pictures of Cooper. Sounds like he had a wonderful life.


----------

